# Anavar time on - time off



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

I just finished a 6 week Anavar cycle (which was my first ever cycle) I don't need to do a PCT because I am on TRT as my Pituitary gland dosen't work anymore for other reasons.

My question is as the Anavar was an oral how long should I remain off anything before I start another Var cycle?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I asked the same thing a week ago. Check this out

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/121527-anavar-time-between-cycles-cycling-anavar.html

Other than the thread, your liver has taken a beating if you did a high dose so take off as much time as you can


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ok, let me ask you a question upon a question mate, what do you think this time off = time off is gonna achieve?


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

andysutils said:


> ok, let me ask you a question upon a question mate, what do you think this time off = time off is gonna achieve?


I assume the time off is to let your body return back to normal, now in my case I know my LH and FSH can't return back to normal which is why I am on TRT but that's got nothing to do with the Var. But I assume as my liver needs time to recover and repair thats why I need time off, I am not very knowledgeable with regards to this which is why I am posting on here in the hope that someone with knowledge can advise me.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

musio said:


> I asked the same thing a week ago. Check this out
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/121527-anavar-time-between-cycles-cycling-anavar.html
> 
> Other than the thread, your liver has taken a beating if you did a high dose so take off as much time as you can


Thanks if now one else can shed any light on it I will give it 12 weeks off just to be safe.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Oxandrolone is the safest oral...what mg were you taking everyday?

No need for PCT as you're on TRT.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would almost be willing to donate my liver if you manage to mess yours up using anavar. It is very mild indeed with regards to sides. The liver is extremely resilient and unless you're being silly, like chasing down half a gram of var with a bottle of scotch, you'll be fine staying on "normal" (up to circa 100mg ED) doses of var for a lot longer than 6 weeks, and IMO you won't need 12 weeks off.

Yes, it's sensible to cycle drugs, due to a plethora of reasons, but depending on your goals you may be being overly cautious here.

Since you're on TRT anyway, why not increase the dosage of test for a while instead of tabs?

How old are you, and what did you try prior to determining that you needed TRT?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

being so mild is anavar legal in the uk? i google shopped it and this phrama anavar keeps popping up


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No, it's a prescription only drug, just like test


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

big said:


> No, it's a prescription only drug, just like test


i want to try it out as my first cycle like the op. what dosages would you reccomend for someone whos 6`2 13.5 stone, never touched a steroid before and with rather high natural test levels.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ballie said:


> I assume the time off is to let your body return back to normal, now in my case I know my LH and FSH can't return back to normal which is why I am on TRT but that's got nothing to do with the Var. But I assume as my liver needs time to recover and repair thats why I need time off, I am not very knowledgeable with regards to this which is why I am posting on here in the hope that someone with knowledge can advise me.


ok..well first thing is that time on = time off was made up by some weekend warrior and now the whole world has decided to take it on because it sounds cool. so in other words: no, time off doesnt = time on.

And as for your liver recovery, I wouldnt worry about it mate seriously


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

eezy1 said:


> i want to try it out as my first cycle like the op. what dosages would you reccomend for someone whos 6`2 13.5 stone, never touched a steroid before and with rather high natural test levels.


Well I would always personally recommend test as a first cycle as if something is worth doing, it's worth doing right 

But if you insist on var, 40-50mg ED would be the minimum daily dose I would suggest as a first cycle. The gains will be quite mild from this and IMO you should still run some form of PCT (OP doesn't need to as he is on TRT).


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

10 - 20mg everyday shouldn't shut you down. But everyones diffrent.

IMO oxandrolone is one of the best drugs, very safe, fantastic strength gains...although very moderate muscle gains.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks mate. i need to do some more reading up on PCT and anavar. im in no rush to try it


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> thanks mate. i need to do some more reading up on PCT and anavar. im in no rush to try it


Yes always good to reasearch, but like I said at low doasages you shouldnt need to do PCT. And make sure you get a good quality Oxandrolone.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tom jones said:


> Yes always good to reasearch, but like I said at low doasages you shouldnt need to do PCT. And make sure you get a good quality Oxandrolone.


as its gonna be my first ever experience with a steroid id like to do some form of pct, just to get a feel for it. gettin the stuff/gen stuff is my biggest worry


----------



## viking777uk (Sep 8, 2005)

tom jones said:


> 10 - 20mg everyday shouldn't shut you down. But everyones diffrent.
> 
> IMO oxandrolone is one of the best drugs, very safe, fantastic strength gains...although very moderate muscle gains.


 I am very doubt that you'll get anything using 10-20mg of Anavar. It will be waist of money.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

absolutely not ! High doses of Oxand have only come about since many underground labs flooded the market with 50mg oxand, that was clearly underdosed(thats if there was any in there to start). And remember the 2 best oxands on the market IMO upjohn and Bonavar are 2.5mg- so that should tell you something. And lets not forget Oxand is not really a big muscle builder. However in IMO its the best in terms of safe v results.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's not get into badmouthing UG labs on the board mate. Unless you've had a product independently tested (in which case, by all means post up the results), I highly doubt you'd know how they are dosing it. I've respectfully removed the name of the lab you mentioned as I don't think it's fair to single out a brand. If you've tried a product and didn't get gains, then by all means post up your personal findings. But blanketly stating that products are underdosed or not dosed at all without proof isn't really what I want this board to become.

The reason why the dosages of the products you've suggested are 2.5mg is because var is FDA approved at a dose of 5-10mg ED for medical reasons. As BBers/PLers/etc, we aren't using them for the same reason. It would be a little like saying that 250mg of test every 10-14 days is more than enough, because that's what it is dosed at per amp.

If you're getting gains from 10-20mg var ED, then that's great. I wish I was


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

Everybody talks only about liver - it's not just about liver which didn't suffer too much from Anavar - it's your lipid profile which was affected in a negative way. You should check your lipid profile and see where you are, and then take time off to fix this profile back to normal (and then wait a little more)... It can take more than a month or two for that, depends of your genetics, your diet and supplements you take along.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

big said:


> I would almost be willing to donate my liver if you manage to mess yours up using anavar. It is very mild indeed with regards to sides. The liver is extremely resilient and unless you're being silly, like chasing down half a gram of var with a bottle of scotch, you'll be fine staying on "normal" (up to circa 100mg ED) doses of var for a lot longer than 6 weeks, and IMO you won't need 12 weeks off.
> 
> Yes, it's sensible to cycle drugs, due to a plethora of reasons, but depending on your goals you may be being overly cautious here.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am 46 (47 in April) I did the Var at

30mg ED week 1

50mg ED week 2 - 5

30mg ED week 6

Despite it being a low dose I felt very stong and could lift much more, I seem to have made some small but nice muscle gains and lost some VAT fat. I am very pleased with my results but my next cycle I will up the dose to 60mg or 70mg ED

Rightly or wrongly as I am 46 years old and it was my first ever cycle I was over cautious but that was my choice.

The reason I am on TRT (under the NHS) is some blood tests showed that my Test had dropped from 15 (which was low anyway) to 4 in 12 months. After lots of tests my consultant has told me its my Pituitary Gland is not functioning correctly and its not sending the signal down to make more Test, so I am now on TRT my levels are now around 25 - 30.

All I have ever tried before the var is legal stuff, I spent a small fortune on Test boosting pills but it turned out to be a complet waste of money as my gland won't send the signal out. I obviously have a very slow metabolism as despite being around 99kg if I eat 2,000 cal's a day (just under normally) I am lucky if I lose 1lb fat a week. That 2,000 cals is broken down as 200g protein, 100 - 150g carbs and 50g fats.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

big said:


> I would almost be willing to donate my liver if you manage to mess yours up using anavar. It is very mild indeed with regards to sides. The liver is extremely resilient and unless you're being silly, like chasing down half a gram of var with a bottle of scotch, you'll be fine staying on "normal" (up to circa 100mg ED) doses of var for a lot longer than 6 weeks, and IMO you won't need 12 weeks off.
> 
> Yes, it's sensible to cycle drugs, due to a plethora of reasons, but depending on your goals you may be being overly cautious here.
> 
> ...


Mr Big (not any relation to the band?  )

Just reading between the lines - what do you reckon from a first cycle at 100mg per day then? Would there be any negative effects or is it safe to go for it?


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

ballie said:


> but nice muscle gains and lost some VAT fat......


VAT's going up soon, be careful! lol

Will you be pyramiding the next cycle of var or just going straight in with the dose throughout?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

musio said:


> Mr Big (not any relation to the band?  )
> 
> Just reading between the lines - what do you reckon from a first cycle at 100mg per day then? Would there be any negative effects or is it safe to go for it?


Be interested in the answer to this also.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

bert.edge said:


> VAT's going up soon, be careful! lol
> 
> Will you be pyramiding the next cycle of var or just going straight in with the dose throughout?


LOL yeh you are right about the VAT going up with a few xmas cheats its already gone up.

As pyramiding seems to have worked this time I will do the same on the next cycle too I intend on doing week 1 and 8 at 30mg ED and weeks 2 - 7 at 60mg ED but I might also include some TEST too. I know some will shoot me down and say you can do 100mg a day but each to there own I am not looking to get huge I just want a little help and the short low dose I just did felt good and has made some noticeable changes.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

musio said:


> Mr Big (not any relation to the band?  )
> 
> Just reading between the lines - what do you reckon from a first cycle at 100mg per day then? Would there be any negative effects or is it safe to go for it?


It's just about as safe as it's going to get with oral AAS use.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

musio said:


> Mr Big (not any relation to the band?  )
> 
> Just reading between the lines - what do you reckon from a first cycle at 100mg per day then? Would there be any negative effects or is it safe to go for it?


It's about as safe as any cycle will get, but it's far from ideal for a first cycle IMO

100mg ED var is, IMO, the sweet spot for var, but that's to give excellent strength gains

Sure, you will gain some mass, just from pushing bigger weights if nothing else. But for a first cycle I'd always recommend test

Var really comes into its own for PLers at that dosage, especially combined with test/tren. Or for BBers who need to diet down fairly aggressively, so use it to hold onto lean mass. That's NOT to say others won't have excellent results from it (before the "I've used it and gained xxx" brigade chime in), but those are the main use cases IMO

So yes, it's a safe first cycle (you will definitely need PCT on that dosage), but there are far better alternatives


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

is it possible to take it at lets say 30mg a day, only on training days, so 5 days a week in my case??


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> is it possible to take it at lets say 30mg a day, only on training days, so 5 days a week in my case??


There are people better qualified to answer this than me, but I would say this would be a waste of money. It takes around 2 - 3 weeks to notice any strength gains and thats taking it every day at a higher dose.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

cheers for the help ballie


----------



## marley123456789 (Oct 31, 2010)

i need some advise im trainin everyday sometimes twice no weights just muay thai and running, eating well every 2 hours as much protein ect ect as i can, am going to get some hgh for better recovery i have read alot about the stuff, anava(oxandrolone) has popped up and read alittle on it and sounds like its a safe steroid to us for the first time and side effects not to harsh, not looking to get big at all but the two could compliment each other. is there a better steroid to use than this for my intenions?


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

marley123456789 said:


> i need some advise im trainin everyday sometimes twice no weights just muay thai and running, eating well every 2 hours as much protein ect ect as i can, am going to get some hgh for better recovery i have read alot about the stuff, anava(oxandrolone) has popped up and read alittle on it and sounds like its a safe steroid to us for the first time and side effects not to harsh, not looking to get big at all but the two could compliment each other. is there a better steroid to use than this for my intenions?


Hi, you would be best to start a new thread of your own and also give some more info ie age, height, weight time training etc then people will be able to help you. regards


----------

